
Introducing Block Decorations - as-cii
http://blog.atom.io/2016/02/03/introducing-block-decorations.html
======
mrspeaker
I've been wanting this feature ever since I watched a video of TempleOS, which
featured images in source code (everything is in "DolDoc" format:
[http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/a-constructive-look-at-
temp...](http://www.codersnotes.com/notes/a-constructive-look-at-templeos/)).
I'd love to be able to drop in diagrams, screen shots, and scribbles into the
source code of my personal projects!

~~~
matt4077
Yeah, I actually started on a package that would render comments as markdown,
allowing you to create 'notebook'-style source code. I gave up when exploring
the API and not finding a good way to replace lines with (possibly variably-
height) content.

There's also the problem that Atom doesn't have any debuggers worth speaking
of so far. That could change now.

I'll have a look into this. Sounds great anyway.

------
corybrown
I find Atom very interesting, but the performance always drives me away from
using it. Have recent versions improved? Anyone using it full time?

~~~
ShaneWilton
I've been using Atom full time for about a year and a half now. I've never
noticed performance issues though, so I've always been curious about where
these complaints come from.

I just ran a find over the project I've been working on full time, and the
largest file, by a long shot, is 8kb, and a little under 100 lines. That's
just an autogenerated enum of the HTTP status codes though, so it isn't
indicative of real code.

In the vast majority of cases, all of my files are less than 4kb, and hover
around 40 lines or so. Atom handles this use case just fine, and I'm hard
pressed to think of a situation where I'd run into performance concerns. The
entire process itself is using less than 80mb of RAM, and 0.2% of my CPU. A
single tab of Chrome is worse than that.

What are people doing with their text editor that they need blazing speed?

~~~
SerpentJoe
Your codebase is very modular and wonderful but for other projects, large
files (100kb+) are not uncommon. For those projects, "clean up your code
before using my product" is not an acceptable answer.

~~~
derefr
This seems like a tragedy of the commons: those projects only exist in the
state they're in because some products exist which allow you to work with them
despite their flaws. Whereas, if _nothing_ worked with 100kb+ source files,
the projects _would_ change.

------
nikolay
I love Atom and it's growing ecosystem. I hate that it's much slower
(especially startup time) compared to Sublime Text and that it's using often
tremendous amounts of resources. I also still wonder: Why CSON and
CoffeeScript... in 2016?!

~~~
cvburgess
I've never done it, but id assume the effort to do a rewrite would be
tremendous.

~~~
adrusi
Not really, it would be tedious, but idiomatic coffeescript can be converted
to idiomatic javascript basically on a line-for-line basis. Also the compiler
really does produce readable code (though unmistakeably computer-generated),
so the process might even be sped by reducing it to just tidying up compiler
output.

It's a task that could easily be spread across any number of human
translators, too.

The main limiting factor is the quality of the test suite, which dictates how
quickly typos could be found.

~~~
thedaniel
Along those lines, it would be wonderful if someone would write a coffeescript
implementation that output clean, idiomatic ES6 rather than ES5!

~~~
Beldur
You can try
[https://github.com/decaffeinate/decaffeinate](https://github.com/decaffeinate/decaffeinate).
It's basic but gets some work done.

------
thesorrow
Wow ! This is great ! I guess packages ala ipython notebook are coming soon :)

